# Survivor... or perhaps... FURVIVOR?



## lostcat461 (Feb 15, 2012)

One world begins tonight (or an few hours ago. Or a weekago depending on this post's age.)

This is Season 24, One World. A time of Unity, and contests, and watching people starve for our amusement. I'm quite entertained. So, everyone pick who they think will win! 

Tribe Ladies:
Kourtney
Nina
Christina
Monica 
Kat
Chelsea
Alicia
Kim
Sabrina

Tribe Male:
Jay
Colton
Michael
Leif
Jonas
Bill
Matt
Troy
Greg

So folks, who do you think will win? Who deserves to be smacked in the face? Also any other arbitrary categories you might think of.

(For those who just want to increase their post count through random remarks, feel free to use http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivor:_One_World to be semi relevant)

Personally I think Chelsea might be the long run winner.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't give a damn about this show at all, or this thread, but the titles is going to keep most everyone from posting here or even paying attention, just FYI.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Feb 16, 2012)

The title made me laugh, so I felt I should at least humour the thread by inspecting it's contents.

Nope.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 16, 2012)

Fur puns and bronies and an awful TV show recipe for awesome right


right


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 16, 2012)

I have no idea what this is.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 16, 2012)

Yay pointlessly, lack of contestant choosing posts! Thank you for keeping the thread from being buried under What am I listening posts and What TV show gives me a raging... brainer posts. 



Dreaming said:


> I have no idea what this is.



Really? Its been on the air for like, 12 years and 24 seasons. Plus has been mocked on SNL and many other comedies.  Hell Cartoon network made a cartoon mix of it and Big Brother. Well feel free to use the wiki to know what it is. 

Back on topic.
If anyone did watch it (4 minute spoiler), anyone else notice that after the host says "Strip the truck" people immediately began taking off their clothes? Priceless.


----------



## eversleep (Feb 16, 2012)

I guess if I was really bored, and only got one TV channel, and Survivor was on it, I'd try to watch it. But otherwise, nope, ain't happening.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 16, 2012)

Aw man, I thought this thread was about _this_ Survivor, the _only_ Survivor that counts!


----------



## Khei (Feb 16, 2012)

You'd think more furries would watch a show filled with drama.

OMG! Yes I'm actually gonna make a post that is ON THE TOPIC!

Yes, I watch Survivor.. Admittedly if Legend of the Seeker , Castle, Firefly, or Destination Truth was on, I'd rather watch one of those but Survivor is still better than some of the crap they put on TV.

So far I don't much like any of this season's contestants.. The men are dicks and the women are pussies. So far I'd say the ones with the best chances of getting to the end are the Dwarf and the Oldest looking woman.. (This early in the game I don't connect Names to faces) They're the only ones that haven't drawn attention to themselves yet.

I'll admit tho the guy who was stealing all the shit the girls were pulling off the truck was smart and likely learned it from Rupert's first Season.

It was pretty awesome that a girl broke her wrist in multiple places just in the first challenge. XP


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 16, 2012)

Normally I'd say it is awful that she broke her arm. But seriously, Jeff said it like... 10 times. Keep your hands to your chest, and fall back. What  part does it become a good idea to catch yourself 

Also, more furries probably do watch it. They just aren't cool enough to admit it. The show pulls like... 14 or so in the neilson ratings. 

What should be very interesting, though, is what the girls return to after tribal counsel. Lets face it, "living together" just means someone's shelter is going to get demolished, their water peed in, and all their stuff stolen.  It should make for very interesting revenge drama.


----------



## Khei (Feb 16, 2012)

True enough. But yeah I can point and laugh 'cause you're a moron if you can't listen to simple instructions.

I hate Neilson ratings.. they don't even start to cover the real number of TRUE viewership. Good shows wouldn't be cancelled while crap shows remain running if the neilson ratings were accurate but meh, that's for another thread.


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 20, 2012)

Gotta love to though when the girls went crazy for some fire to go to tribal and get flint to make making a fire easier. I tend to watch survivor when the tribes become one but now I'ma have to watch from beginning. I can't pick  yet who I think could win but hoping the little strongman can go all the way xD   As for girl breaking bone in her arm...She deserved it. He clearly said many times to keep arms to chest and land onto their backs. None of the girls listened and kept landing awkwardly on the tush.


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 23, 2012)

Going to try not to be too spoily, but seriously. Women everywhere are probably embarrassed right now. "We fail at challenges because we have big boobs." 

Best excuse ever.


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 25, 2012)

^ Ya best excuse ever


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 26, 2012)

Plus apparently they cast a girl with a fart fetish. I mean, this could be sweeps level ridiculousness. XD


----------

